# Top 10 Unavoidable Truths of Woodworking



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

quotes from Michael Dunbar. Some sage advice, there.

1. Don't Rush...
- Don't confuse working quickly with rushing..

2. Learn to sharpen...
- It opens the door to faster, easier techniques that yield better results...

3. You get what you pay for....
- When you try to cut corners by buying low-end brand or lower-quality materials, you set yourself up for disappointment...

4. Finishing is half the battle...
- Finishing is as important as the woodworking and frequently takes as long...

5. Practice makes perfect...
- Try unfamiliar skills on scrap...

6. Dry fit before glue-up...
- Don't discover nasty surprises after the glue has been spread...

7. Glue won't rescue poor joinery..
- While there are tricks for correcting mistakes, these should never be thought of as ways to get around good workmanship...

8. Your router won't do everything...
- There are no universal wonder tools that will do everything perfectly and effortlessly...

9 Use both hand and power tools...
- An efficient, effective woodworker know how to use both machine and hand tools...

10. Keep your shop clean...
- Keep your shop tuned up and well-maintained...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Great post Stick. Excellent guidance as always.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Good thoughts, Stick.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

11. Always remember it is supposed to be fun. ......
- Sometimes it is better to walk away for a bit if you need to when things aren't going as planned.


----------



## Seldonman (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the good advice. I may humbly add stop when hungry or tired. I was rushing trying to finish cut a door panel as I was very Hungry. As you can guess I cut it an inch too short. Was I going to give up, never. So I cut the next panel only half an inch short. Decided to go get something to eat and try again later. Third time was a charm!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good list. I agree with Doug and others about the tired one. I'll either quit or switch over to sanding when I realize that things aren't going well because of fatigue.

I would also add to #6 that clamps and extra clamping pressure are also not meant to rescue poor joinery.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

kp91 said:


> 11. Always remember it is supposed to be fun. ......
> - Sometimes it is better to walk away for a bit if you need to when things aren't going as planned.


true that...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Good list. I agree with Doug and others about the tired one. I'll either quit or switch over to sanding when I realize that things aren't going well because of fatigue.
> 
> I would also add to #6 that clamps and extra clamping pressure are also not meant to rescue poor joinery.


it/they all contribute to your safety...


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

One I learned from an old carpenter years ago that has stuck with me.

"You can buy a good tool once or keep buying the cheap stuff over & over." The other part was to save your money until you could afford the good tool and only buy lesser quality when you plan to use it once. You don't necessarily need the most expensive tool but go for quality.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Easy to read...just as easy to forget...unfortunately...

Thanks for the reminder...


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

*Yes*



kp91 said:


> 11. Always remember it is supposed to be fun. ......
> - Sometimes it is better to walk away for a bit if you need to when things aren't going as planned.


When ever you get frustrated with what you are attempting, it's time to walk away, and come back later.

I recall many years ago when I was just really getting into shooting. I had Winchester model 1885 chambered for the .219 Zipper and while it had been shooting just fine, it began to throw shots for no apparent reason. At that time I was only 17 years old and lived at home. I complained about the rifle to my dad and he suggested that I put the rifle away for couple of weeks and get my mind off it which I did and when I finally went back to shooting, the rifle shot as well as it ever did. The frustration issue was all to do with me and had nothing to do with the rifle.


By the way, just for information, the 1885 is or was a single shot rifle of falling block design. This rifle had a cheap Weaver J4 scope which is only a 3/4" scope. The .219 Zipper is a .30/30 cartridge necked down to .224. Not a great cartridge but was my first experience with such rifles.

Jerry


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

A poor workman always blames his tools.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tools are only an extension of the craftsman...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> tools are only an extension of the craftsman...


Very true. Look at some of the works of art that were produced a few hundred years ago. They didn't have much for tools from our point of view but they had an abundance of craftsmanship. On the same note, there's a video that's been on the forum before about Guinness' barrel making factory from around 1900? Those guys were doing amazing work with something that looked like a fro - (I tried adding a link but it didn't work. Try googling fro tool for an example). I made one for myself to split cedar shakes with years ago. I used the top leaf from a set of leaf springs for it so that I could mount a handle through the spring eye. I never imagined using it like they do.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Charles, is this the Youtube c\video you were trying to attach? Whether it is or not the craftsmanship is absolutely amazing.


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

And notice how they were dressed with some (maybe bosses) in suits.
Allen


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

kp91 said:


> 11. Always remember it is supposed to be fun. ......
> - Sometimes it is better to walk away for a bit if you need to when things aren't going as planned.


+1 What Doug said.

I have done that more than once. Sometimes I just need to sleep on it. There is always a solution. I just haven't thought about it yet. :grin:


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

1 Yes, 2 Yes, 3 Yes, 4 Yes, 5 Yes, 6 Yes, 7 Yes, 8 Yes, 9 Yes, 10 Yes. Just more proof that I agree with Mike all the time. N


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Although it is certainly implied throughout the 10 (11) rules, I would like it to be explicitly stated, best quoted as MEBCWB's signature line 

12. "Your BRAIN Is The Most Important Power Tool In Your Shop. Turn It On Before You Turn On Any Other Power Tool."


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

mftha said:


> Charles, is this the Youtube c\video you were trying to attach? Whether it is or not the craftsmanship is absolutely amazing.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bNp3E-SuQw


Yes Tom, that's the one. To think they could make something water tight with the tools and at the speed they worked is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

mftha said:


> 12. "Your BRAIN Is The Most Important Power Tool In Your Shop. Turn It On Before You Turn On Any Other Power Tool."


I've tried checking the on switch, but the problem must be a short circuit or faulty connections. It seems like most of my project time is fixing what I've screwed up. And I've found I'm happier if I just accept that fact :grin:


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Very true. Look at some of the works of art that were produced a few hundred years ago. They didn't have much for tools from our point of view but they had an abundance of craftsmanship. On the same note, there's a video that's been on the forum before about Guinness' barrel making factory from around 1900? Those guys were doing amazing work with something that looked like a fro - (I tried adding a link but it didn't work. Try googling fro tool for an example). I made one for myself to split cedar shakes with years ago. I used the top leaf from a set of leaf springs for it so that I could mount a handle through the spring eye. I never imagined using it like they do.


Never seen the barrels.Worked at Dollywood a few summers after we retired right across from the Wagonshop. Very educational to watch them put the iron on the wheels.


----------

